
Show HN: I'm building a site for researching camera equipment - dkrich
http://cameraresearcher.com
======
dkrich
Creator here. Thanks for taking the time to check out my work.

About a year ago I started getting into photography and wanted to buy a good
DSLR or mirrorless camera. I found the process of researching cameras and
lenses to be far from optimal.

There were lots of review sites with extensive reviews, but it required lots
of time Googling around and separating the wheat from the chaff. Later I
wanted to buy a wide-angle lens and had to repeat the process. I found bits of
useful info here, and some more there, but in between found loads of
misinformation and useless sites inundated with obtrusive ads.

Through my research I found it very useful to look through sample images taken
with the equipment I was considering for purchase. I found the process of
finding images taken with a particular camera or lens also to be very time-
consuming.

So my goal for this site is to build a database of useful resources for camera
equipment. Right now all of the equipment I've listed myself along with
reviews that I found to be useful. However I've built in methods for
submitting equipment for review as well as submitting links to useful
resources. My next task is to add voting for resources to help surface the
best reviews and image galleries and bury those that are a waste of time.

I'd very much appreciate feedback, positive and negative to help me shape the
site.

~~~
asteadman
sorry man, it's just not that useful in it's current form. Ranking reviews by
usefulness might help, but it's a babystep. I think what I would find more
useful is being able to compare camera's and lenses side by side, although
there are certainly sites that already do that. I think people care about 1)
budget 2) lens ecosystem considerations 3) the "gotchas" (hard to quantify,
but you see stuff like "this camera requires you to hunt through 7 menus just
to change this one setting", or this would be a great camera except _____),
which your site does very little to address.

~~~
dkrich
Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, I should probably be more clear with the
message about what the intent here is as I work on the overall design.

The intent is not so much to just list reviews by product, but rather to
create a curated list of high quality resources for researching. Sort of a
"first place to go" when shopping for equipment. Since the site is so new, it
looks like (and really is in its current form) a pretty generic list, but one
of my goals is to guide people towards more popular items and create filters
for different lens ecosystems, etc.

Anyway, thanks again!

